# Motor de ventilador muerto



## voyteck

Compañeros un ventilador de la casa se descompuso y me avente a tratar de arreglarlo pues no crei que fuera algo complejo pero aun no doy con el desperfecto. El motor trae un cuadro negro creo yo un capacitor, pegado a un costado que supongo yo es para el arrancador, este ultimo no supe como checarlo y compre uno nuevo puesto que el embobinado no presentaba señales de un corto circuito.  quisiera saber si este capacitor que compre tiene alguna polaridad o va de cualquier forma?   tambien podrian decirme como puedo checar si el motor funciona correctamente, algo asi como conectarlo directo para saber si funciona, segun yo intente hacerlo pero no dio señales de vida.  he conectado los cables positivo y negativo directamente al embobinado y el capacitor puesto pero no funciona, tambien lo intente sin el capacitor conectando los cables que llegan a este de formadirecta pero tampoco se mueve.

alguien sabe quemas puedo checar?


saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

voyteck dijo:
			
		

> ......El motor trae un cuadro negro creo yo un capacitor, pegado a un costado que supongo yo es para el arrancador



No, esos motores llevan capacitor permanente para lograr un campo magnético (Mas bien simular) giratorio, es de uso permanente



> , este ultimo no supe como checarlo y compre uno nuevo puesto que el embobinado no presentaba señales de un corto circuito.  quisiera saber si este capacitor que compre tiene alguna polaridad o va de cualquier forma?



Es lo mismo de ambos lados, ¿Verificaste que sea del mismo valor de tensión y capacidad ?



> tambien podrian decirme como puedo checar si el motor funciona correctamente, algo asi como conectarlo directo para saber si funciona.........



Verifica el regulador de velocidad que puede ser una impedancia (Especie de transformador) o electrónico.
Ambos tienen una entrada y una salida, si puenteas una con la otra el motor debe girar a su máxima velocidad. 

PELIGRO ! Si te equivocas puedes quemar algo ¡


----------



## voyteck

fogonazo gracias por tu pronta respuesta, te comento que ya he checado el capacitor y si lo compre igual al original 4 microfaradios y 330 vac.   te anexo un link con un bosquejo de como estan las conexiones del ventilador espero sea de ayuda.

http://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dibujoaz7.png


saludos[/img]


----------



## armandolopezmx

por lo general todos los motores de ventiladores tienen  un fusible termico.

checa  la resistencia entre los cables que conectas a la pared.  si en ninguna posicion de velocidad te marca resistencia, es muy seguro  que sea el fusible.

este se encuentra pegado al embobinado, esta envuelto entre termofit.  ten mucho cuidado, por lo general tienes que cortar unos flejes de plastico para poder desenredar todas las uniones de los alambres del embobinado con los del cable de ac de alimentacion y del capacitor.   el fusible se encuentra seriado entre unos de los cables de alimentacion y los embobinados.  es como si fuera un diodo, y en ocaciones como de la forma de un capacitor.  

lo mas rapido seria puentear las patas  (son dos) pero con el riesgo que si otra vez se vuelve  a recalentar el ventilar pues ya te imaginaras.

lo otro, pues sustituirlo con uno nuevo, que debe andar alrededor (si mal no recuerdo) alrededor de los 70 grados centigrados.

busca en google en en la pestaña de  imagenes :  "fusible termico" ahi te vas a dar idea de su forma.

estos se queman cuando se produce mucho calor en el embobinado  ocasionado por pomo mantenimiento (de aceite) en los bujes.

suerte.


----------



## hilbert

Yo no creo que sea un fusible termico por si ese fuera el caso pues se andaria conectando cada vez que se enfrie dicho fusible y es quemaria el bobinado de arranque y pues el bobinado de aranque solo debe estar conectado durante el aranque valga la redundancia, lo unico que puede estar ahi es un  interruptor centrifuco o algun otro interruptor con retardo a la desconexion.


----------



## jorger

hilbert dijo:
			
		

> Yo no creo que sea un fusible termico por si ese fuera el caso pues se andaria conectando cada vez que se enfrie dicho fusible...


No.El fusible térmico una vez que dejó de hacer contacto,nunca lo hará mas.Son así.En la mayoría de transformadores viene ese tipo de fusible...

Un saludo!.


----------



## MasterofPupets

probaste midiendo continuidad del los bobinados del motor?
me paso muchas veces que el alambre de cobre se corta en la soldadura con el cable que va a el selector de velocidad
el fusible es medio difícil de encontrar pero seguro que esta (si es un ventilador medianamente nuevo)


----------

